# True HD .... WOW



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I figured out how to run True HD through my PS3 and Onkyo 805 and WOW!! 
We fired up Transformers on Blu-ray and it was unreal. I can not explain how awesome it was using the Mal-x on low-end!!!!!!! I highly recommend everyone experience this at least once in their lifetime!!! I had no idea how good that movie sounds. The very beginning where the helicopter is flying must be under 20hz!!!! :dumbcrazy:

I also found out that maggies are very limited by their lack of xmax!! Time to build some new speakers. :explode: 

Matt


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

was it wow because of the mal x or wow because of the true hd? Have you listened with the mal x and without the true hd?

I have not had the time to deal getting the lossless taken care of by my ps3, im guessing it was just got to audio menu and click true hd right?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The uncompressed formats do make a dramatic difference if you have a subwoofer capable of going into the below 20Hz range. I also find that the dynamics of all the channels is better. Try Prince Caspian as it has the full 7.1 uncompressed channel mix and is amazing!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The dynamics is HUGELY improved with the True HD. It is very noticeable in all the speakers. The Mal-x did a great job of hanging with the increased dynamics but I can't say the same for the maggies. Looks like Magnepan speakers are as out of date as their website. The MC1's did not like the increased dynamics. They complained as soon as the volume reached the FUN zone. :bigsmile: 

I will have to try some other movies like Prince Caspian. 

Has anyone else played around with True HD? 

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will get the same results from the DTS MA encoded BluRays movies.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You will get the same results from the DTS MA encoded BluRays movies.


I agree. Little or no difference on my system.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Can someone please do me a favor and tell me if there is a big difference in terms of bass extension when watching the Matrix films in Dolby True HD as opposed to their standard definition counterparts with lossy DD soundtracks ? 

I can imagine the quality of the sound improves tremendously, but I was wondering if, as some have said, the bass depth improves dramatically, if the differences are huge. I've ordered the Matrix blu-ray, and I've got the remastered first Matrix (SD). Any input ?

Regards,


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Also ordered the Transporter...bluray, with DTS Master HD soundtrack, so I'm assuming the dynamic improvement is going to be more than a little subtle. 

Regards,


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Vaughan100 said:


> Can someone please do me a favor and tell me if there is a big difference in terms of bass extension when watching the Matrix films in Dolby True HD as opposed to their standard definition counterparts with lossy DD soundtracks ?
> 
> I can imagine the quality of the sound improves tremendously, but I was wondering if, as some have said, the bass depth improves dramatically


I doubt it.

A lossy codec like legacy DD (AC3) or dts skips the encoding of sounds that it considers masked. Normally these are high frequencies that get obscured by other sounds -- so the lossy encode decides that those masked high frequencies can get skipped.

Low frequencies are much harder to mask and also do not take up very much bits-per-second bandwidth.

Just listen to the lossy legacy dts track of the standard DVD of Master and Commander for huge dynamic range of bass frequencies. :unbelievable:

What I can notice with a lossless encode is less pre-echo and better localization of subtle sounds in the surround channels during low volume portions.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Vaughan100 said:


> Can someone please do me a favor and tell me if there is a big difference in terms of bass extension when watching the Matrix films in Dolby True HD as opposed to their standard definition counterparts with lossy DD soundtracks ?
> 
> I can imagine the quality of the sound improves tremendously, but I was wondering if, as some have said, the bass depth improves dramatically, if the differences are huge. I've ordered the Matrix blu-ray, and I've got the remastered first Matrix (SD). Any input ?
> 
> Regards,


My personal opinion is that Yes, there is a difference. But you need a good speaker setup to hear it. If your sub in particular doesn't go below 20Hz it really wont be a dramatic as it could be.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Well, I've got the MFW-15 sub so I assume it will be more than sufficient. 

Regards,


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

I find that the TrueHD movies I have do not sound quite as good as the DTS-HD-MA and the PCM Uncompressed 5.1
I don't know if it is because it is not as loud and I have to turn up the volume and that just fools me into thinking it isn't as good or not. I have a few TrueHD movies, a few DTS-HD-MA, and a good many PCM Uncompressed movies. To me, the DTS sounds better, then the PCM Uncompressed, then the TrueHD. Does anyone else think the same as me? 

Regardless, all of the beat the old DD audio on DVD (or the occassional Blu-Ray :sad!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TruHD audio movies have a strange function in that it automatically turns on the night mode (DRC) in most receivers and needs to be manually turned off once the movie starts playing. You will notice a huge difference once you do that.


----------

